# some thing to think about



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

I decided to try this today…I might enter it in Ointoberfest if I can figure out how to get the coconuts to break more evenly…






Sorry about the pics but we have alot going on right now.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

What is it Dog?  From the pics it kind of looks like a Coconut Pot Pie.  Looks interesting.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks interesting.  what's in it?



Before learning "what's in it", we should probably learn "what is it?" :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

coconut souffle?  Looks good.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

It's supposed to be Coconut Custard in Coconut Shells....I probably left them on a little to long....The reicipe is in SR Beer can Chicken Book...I'll post it when I get time..The uncooked batter tasted good and I'll have to wait until they cool to let you know how they turned out.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Mango said:
			
		

> your best bet is a bandsaw or a recircating saw with a fine tooth blade.
> 
> They do look good


Thanks for the advice.....


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

Very interesting. How did it taste?

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Well it tasted good but I overcooked the custard.   it does need some more flavor I have a few ideas…I see if I can get it right next time….I think next time I’ll do it on the WSM…


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

A chopsaw would do it, but the possiblity of inury would be above my comfort zone. The previous recommendation of a band saw is probally the best. Cleaning up the coconut milk will be messy.  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

That look real good, I have the book I'll have to look it up :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave: I can let you use my meat saw it you like, it works great on those bad boys. I'll evan help ya. 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

David Lohrentz said:
			
		

> This sounds like an interesting recipe.  Custards are a little tricky to get just right.  They are sublime when cooked to perfection.  *When custards are baked in an oven, one typically puts the ramekins in a baking dish with hot water half way up the side to promote a more slow, even cooking of the custard.  I wonder if there would be some way to replicate that effect on the grill*.
> 
> You may try experimenting with a probe thermometer to help you to pull them at the right time, but keep in mind that with custards, the lower the baking temperature, the lower the finish temp will be.  There will typically be some jiggle to the center of the custard when you pull them.  They will set up more as they cool.


I was thinking that the coconut would help in that regard......I think the main problem was I just overcooked them.....I got called away from the grill and by the time I got back to it...was to late...I take full responsibility.....I might try to fill a pan with water and then put the coconuts in and cook like that...I might try a therm next time as well...I think the WSM would have been a better cooking option.....


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 30, 2006)

The flavor was good, but as dave said, because they were a bit over cooked, the texture was off.  However, in the bigger coconuts there was some custard at the bottom that was perfectly cooked.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> The flavor was good, but as dave said, because they were a bit over cooked, the texture was off.  However, in the bigger coconuts there was some custard at the bottom that was perfectly cooked.


Practice will make perfect, that is a great idea :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like a fun thing to try some time. How are you opening them now? A la Bobby Flay?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know how bobby does it but I was wacking it with a metal insturment.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Interesting idea, looks great though


----------

